# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  SERVICIO DE ENCAPSULADO DE POLVOS/HARINAS NATURALES - LABHERBAL

## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.* * SERVICIO DE ENCAPSULADO DE POLVOS*  *Brindamos servicio para encapsular sus productos.
Ofrecemos también el servicio de acondicionamiento en frascos,
ya listo hasta el etiquetado de su producto.*  *Consultas: 312-7352**
Correo: ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*Temas similares: Harinas productos naturales PRODUCTOS Y SERVICIOS AGROINDUSTRIALES CALIDAD DE EXPORTACION - LABHERBAL SERVICIO DE MOLIENDA,TOSTADO,LAMINADO,EXTRUIDO,POPEADO Y ENCAPSULADO DE GRANOS Y CEREALES PARA LA AGROINDUSTRIA SERVICIO DE PROCESAMIENTO DE PRODUCTOS NATURALES ORGANICOS

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.* * SERVICIO DE ENCAPSULADO DE POLVOS*  *Brindamos servicio para encapsular sus productos.
Ofrecemos también el servicio de acondicionamiento en frascos,
ya listo hasta el etiquetado de su producto.*  *
Correo: ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS 2018..!!!!* *EXPANDE EL ALCANCE DE TUS PRODUCTOS, EXPORTA PRODUCTOS DE CALIDAD..!!! * *LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.* *Dedicada al procesamiento de Productos Naturales y Agroindustriales y brindamos productos y servicios procesamiento de alta calidad, respaldados en el cumplimiento de las Buenas Práctica de Manufactura (BPM).***  *PEDIDOS Y CONSULTAS: * *VENTAS1.HERBAL@LAB-HERBAL.COM*  * PRINCIPALES PRODUCTOS:* 
v *HARINA DE MACA*
v *MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *CAMU CAMU PULPA CONGELADA*
v *CAMU CAMU ATOMIZADO*
v *HARINA DE SACHA INCHI*
v *ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI*
v *SACHA INCHI SEMILLA TOSTADA*
v *HARINA DE ALGARROBO*
v *HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *QUINUA EN GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *AGUAYMANTO DESHIDRATADO*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE AGUAYMANTO*
v *HARINA DE GUANABANA (GRAVIOLA)*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE MASHUA*
v *HARINA DE TARWI*
v *CACAO NIBS*  *PRINCIPALES SERVICIOS:* v *DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE MASHUA*
v *MAQUILA MASHUA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *PULPEADO DE CAMU CAMU Y OTRAS FRUTAS*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *MAQUILA LUCUMA PICA*
v *MAQUILA AGUAYMANTO GELATINIZADO POLVO*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE HUACATAY*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE ALBAHACA*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE CULANTRO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *GELATINIZADO DE QUINUA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA QUINUA GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *MAQUILA ALGARROBO EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE TARWI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CURCUMA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE NONI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE KION*
v *SERVICIO DE ENCAPSULADO*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*STOCK DISPONIBLE:* *** MACA AMARILLA EN POLVO
** MACA NEGRA EN POLVO
** CASTAÑAS LISTAS PARA EXPORTACIÓN  EN PRODUCCIÓN: ** CAMU CAMU EN POLVO
** ALGARROBO EN POLVO  PEDIDOS Y CONSULTAS: 312-7352 ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com   **** SUPERFOODS - DEL PERÚ PARA EL MUNDO *****

----------

